# I am looking some bryologist to identify my mosses



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
I am from Poland. I was on a trip in Croatia and i brought from there few mosses (few fissidens, some plagiochilaceae and porella). I have also many undentify mosses, and i am looking some willing bryologist to identify my mosses. I could send a sample. Is anyone know for some bryologist?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

http://rbg-web2.rbge.org.uk/bbs/Portal/societies.htm

Polish

Krzysztof Jedrzeijko,
Department of Pharmaceutical Botany,
Silesian School of Medicine,
Jagiellonska 4,
41-200 Sosnowiec,
Poland

Enjoy :^)


----------

